# Redline?



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone know anything about Redline bikes?

I was looking at buying a hardtail 29er to add to my bike quiver. (mostly so when I ride with the GF, I can do stuff that doesn't require my FS bike. Plus, I thought it would be cool)  Someone is selling a Redline D440 29er for a decent price. The components are average but the fork is nice.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 17, 2012)

They made sick BMX bikes back in the day.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't have any first hand or even second hand experience, but from what I've seen on the internet it seems like they make a decent mountain bike now.

The D440 got pretty good reviews on MTBR.
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/29er-hardtail/redline/d440-29er/prd_416967_1548crx.aspx


----------

